# [SOLVED] HP C6150 Reset



## Mr K (Jan 28, 2008)

My nephew purchased an HP C6150 recently from a store in "AS-IS" condition.
It was missing the power cord and the original print cartridges.

I guess he didn't realize that for this model you needed the original ink cartridges for the install.
He keeps getting a message on the printer display asking for the introductory cartridges.

He called HP but the printer is an older model and they tell him it's already out of warranty. They won't offer any other tech support.

Is there a way to defeat this message and let the printer think that the install cartridges were used?
I have a different HP printer and tried the * and # procedure where you hold both buttons down to get into a "maintenance" menu but don't what keys to hit next to try and reset the printer.

Any help or suggestions would greatly be appreciated!!!!
Thanks in advance!

Mr K:4-dontkno


----------



## Mr K (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: HP C6150 Reset*

FYI:

Just wanted to give eneryone an update.

My nephew received an e-mail from HP giving him 2 different options in trying to get around his problem.
One suggestion was to power off the printer, unplug the power cord.
Hold down the *#* key and the* 6* key at the same time then plug the power cord back in.

*This is the one we tried and it actually worked!!!*It bypassed the cartridge setup screens and said that the introduction cartridges were succesully installed and left us sontinue in setting up the printer.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HP C6150 Reset*

Hi Mr K!! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Sorry for the late reply. Glad to hear you resolved your issue :grin:

Hope you enjoy your stay here at TSF :grin:


----------

